# Lawn tractor won't reverse!



## Mr Friday (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a yard man, lawn tractor that runs great in drive; however, when i put it in reverse it kills the engine....any suggestions on where to look first for repairs? Note: the gentleman that I bought it from disconnected the kill switch under the seat and just has the wires twisted together and taped...could that be an issue with the reverse problem?


----------



## grunt66 (Sep 1, 2007)

Question for you ok it kills in reverse is this when you still have the blades going if so Yard man or MTd mowers will not run with the blades engaged also if the saftey switch has been disabled you could run into trouble there I disconced mine mower would run but not with the blades engaged . Hope this helpes


----------



## Mr Friday (Jan 6, 2009)

*Mower wont reverse*

Thanks grunt66....I went out to try and trouble shoot the thing again and it runs fine with the blades going(pto engaged) moving forward....it just won't reverse with pto engaged or without pto engaged....Still trying to figure this beast out.


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

Sounds like there must be a plunger switch behind the location where the PTO lever(?) comes to rest when in the disengaged position, that isn't working or is not being activated (loose or damaged so lever doesn't hit it right). 
From what I understand most newer riders don't allow you to reverse while mowing unless you make a conscious effort to activate some kind of manual (liability) switch. That being the case there must be a switch of some flavor that is activated when your NOT mowing to tell the machine it's OK to reverse. I would look there.(near the pto lever or switch or whatever your machine uses). 

Hope my 2 cents helps to fill your bank (of knowledge) LOL:woohoo::hat:


----------



## grunt66 (Sep 1, 2007)

Here one thing to look at my mtd has a two posution key switch lf you turn it all the way it starts but wont run in revers but if you only go to the first starting it will run fine in revers with the pto engage also there is a safety lock out switcn under the cowling buy the pto lever it can be a real pain to locate but its there good luck


----------



## CHUY68 (Aug 20, 2008)

i had a task force (mtd) riding mower and i could not use the reverse while blades were engaged without killing engine, i was told to disconnect a relay under the cowling to bypass it , but i never did and drove it like that until i sold the mower.


----------

